# Baseboard radiator leak



## curdy (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey everyone, newbie here.  Found the site through google searching for a solution to my leak.  Since my home still needs a variety of work still done aside from the present challenge...and the fact that I've learned a lot already by diving head first 3 yrs ago into our fixer upper...it seemed like a good idea to join the forum!

Here's the situation:
I have a 2 yr old Burnham summer/winter oil fired boiler with 3 zone baseboard radiator set up along and an indirect water heater.  A leak has developed in the kitchen on the mid level floor.  I'm thankful it happed during the cooling season, and because of that, I'm not really in a hurry to pull the thing apart (lot's of other pressing things to do first).  I'm assuming I'll have to drain the system at least to the point where the level is below where the leak is.  But will draining it affect my hot water?  If so...the situation will have to move back to high priority.  

So first part of the help request is to help me stop the water from leaking onto my kitchen floor please!

Let me know if pictures are needed.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## curdy (Jun 18, 2008)

Update...

OK, first off, I can isolate the zone, so that's great news.

Second, it doesn't appear to be a leak with the pipe, but rather the bleed valve.  I bled it and re-tightened it and it still seems to be leaking around the top (not out of the nozzle).  It does appear to be leaking less though.  

Is my valve bad, or am  I missing something here?


----------



## frodo (Aug 5, 2008)

on the bleed valve. does it have a handle? or do you turn it with a screw driver?  if its handle   under handle is a packing nut  tighten it.  if its screw driver type. it should have threads on it.  cap it


----------

